# Deer I Got Today



## Paul_76 (Dec 31, 2006)

He was chasing does this morning .


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

nice buck,now Iam kicking myself for not going out,I got up and saw the 10 inches of lake effect snow on the ground this morning and decided to stay indoors,to much food yesterday didn`t help


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

i was out this morning about 630am stayed until 10, didnt see a thing didnt see any tracks in the snow,its must be bed down hard is all i can think. nice buck there buddy!!! congrats!!!!:!


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I also went out from 6am-10am and only saw one small 6 point buck by himself. Last time I was in this stand last week saw about 10 deer in this time frame...I believe with the snow, cold and little wind they were bedding down hard earlier...This evening might be different if the wind settles down, or at least I hope!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

ya im hoping they get more active this eve, im going back out around 330 and sit tight hope i see something by dark


----------



## J-fish (Jan 5, 2007)

Went to the stand for the second time this year because work hours and fishing. Was in stand at 3:45 at 5:00 I saw 2 does coming through the woods. They got to the edg of clearing the young came straight to my bait and mama waited and looked and stomped for 10 minutes then came to the bait. She was quarterd twards me at 20 yrds I put the cross hairs behind the sholder and a little high hit her good bolt passed through. She bolted almost falling down made it 30 yards and stoped hunched over. She was pointing the same way as when i shot and I could see guts or somthing hanging from the opposit side (exit wound) wich looked like it was just in front of the rear quarter wich would be corect because of the angle of the shot. stood there for a wile then walked verry slowly then stoped. then again I wached this for 25 min till she was out of site. I gave her a 1/2 hr and started looking had good blood at first then it slowed then more good blood where she may have layed down then slowed. I didnt like what I was seeing so I called off the 3 man search till morning.... 

To be continued............ Is she dead????? 
fri 11/23


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

first off, nice buck in the pics man, congrats on that. J- your golden she's layen close to where you called it off, good luck finden er.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! I saw 2 small six points chasing a Doe this morning around 9. I was in the stand until 11 and that's all I saw. I will tell you that I froze my rear off in the stand this morning.


----------



## Paul_76 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yesterday was a great morning for me . He came in behind 3 does and a fawn . He was nose to the ground and grunting . 
J-fish I wasnt trilled with the shot I got this one . He was moving and I hit back about 6" from the sweet spot . The arrow passed right through him and he acked like nothing happen . I ended up finding him about 30 yards from where I shot him . 
I went back out after tagging him in hoping to fill a doe tag too but ending up not seeing a thing . Im giving it a rest until gun .


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

went out lasst agian, got in my stand about 3, seen two does , they were heading my way and bam!!!!!! lord behold .... a buthole on a 4 wheeler, they ran off but went to my buddys stand, he had a shot but went high missed, found the arrow this morning, i chewed the guy on the quad out and sent him on his way, well this morning sat from about 6 till 10 seen nothing, whats up with these deer? well i decided to walk thru the thicket where my stand is facing . found a ton of fresh rubs, i jumped up something but never seen it, there bedding early it seems?:!


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## J-fish (Jan 5, 2007)

Found her about 100 yrds from where I called it off. Hit her about 6" back and a little high because of the down angle the bolt exited through her belly taking some guts with it. found her just in time too as the coyoties had just found her but did no damage. It was clear that we spooked them wile looking for her.I cant beleave she went that far with guts hanging from her belly and may not have if not for the dogs


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

J-fish said:


> Found her about 100 yrds from where I called it off. Hit her about 6" back and a little high because of the down angle the bolt exited through her belly taking some guts with it. found her just in time too as the coyoties had just found her but did no damage. It was clear that we spooked them wile looking for her.I cant beleave she went that far with guts hanging from her belly and may not have if not for the dogs


Great job on sticking with the search and finding that deer.


----------



## carterfish (Sep 9, 2007)

no luck here in lima either thinking the same thing


----------

